# The last few.



## phraggy (Dec 3, 2015)

Just a few more.
Ed


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll take those....they look great!!

David


----------



## troy (Dec 3, 2015)

I've never seen a lowii x superbians


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2015)

Great looking plants!


----------

